# Built in Wireless Problem for toshiba Satellite Pro 4600



## Hpjunior (Dec 19, 2006)

HI i just got this laptop froma pawn shop and it's a Toshiba Satellite Pro 4600 with 900MHz processor speed with 384MB of ram with Windows 2000 on it. it has built-in wireless/nic/phone but my problem is that when i try to flick the switch it dosn't do anything,and when i try to install the driversfor it it don't detect it at all. i'm confused on why it don't work, i did google searches and nothing came up. i'd appricate it if u can tell me why it's acting up like this.

much thanks,
Harlan


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Normally these devices use a card called a minipci nic. Remove power and battery from the laptop and check the access panels on the bottom of the laptop. Behind one of the little doors you should find a small card with 2 wires coming off of it. Reseat this card and make sure the wires are connected.


----------



## Hpjunior (Dec 19, 2006)

Terrister said:


> Normally these devices use a card called a minipci nic. Remove power and battery from the laptop and check the access panels on the bottom of the laptop. Behind one of the little doors you should find a small card with 2 wires coming off of it. Reseat this card and make sure the wires are connected.


Where exactly is the door to the wireless card. i see one that's connected by the modem, and one i believe by the nic. i wonder, will upgrading to xp probably work?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

XP service pack 2 would be much better. 
I'll see if I can find your model laptop and see where the mini pci door is.


----------



## Hpjunior (Dec 19, 2006)

Terrister said:


> XP service pack 2 would be much better.
> I'll see if I can find your model laptop and see where the mini pci door is.


i upgraded to xp but it didn't work, i wonder if they just put the switch on there and let the user buy the extra part. because if they put the switch on there it should come with the wireless.


----------



## Cocksy_boy (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey guys

I am having a the same problem (among others!) with my brothers satellite pro 4600 and windows 98se (see here). I have removed the cover on the back and the card is there with the two wires connected to it, and when I turn the switch on, the led also comes on, so I gues it is getting power. It just doesn't work at all, and doesn't show up in the device manager, or when i search for new hardware. Please can someone help - or with any other of the problems with this laptop!! Many thanks

Cocksy


----------



## Cocksy_boy (Jan 5, 2007)

Well I managed to get rid of the errors I had (see this page) by physically unplugging the wireless card from the laptop, and removing the offending itmes from the control pannel. So, I may try to reinstalling the card and seeing if it works, and perhaps upgrading to XP now, and see how that goes! I'll keep you updated. Please let me know if you have any thoughts or pointers!


----------



## Cocksy_boy (Jan 5, 2007)

I took the card out and it is a MPC13A-20 with lucent chips on it. But when I put it back in it goes back with the same errors as before in the device manager. ANy thoughts as where to get the right drivers from, as opposed to the texas instuments ones that keep loading up incorrectly. Many thanks in advance

Cocksy


----------



## Cocksy_boy (Jan 5, 2007)

Well I decided to install windows XP without that card installed and it has got all the way through - so i guess that card was causing the error. I may try and install the card once I have XP all set up how I want (and create a restore point!) Looks like I have almost solved this on my own - but any help still appreciated!!! Cheers!


----------



## Hpjunior (Dec 19, 2006)

Cocksy_boy said:


> Well I decided to install windows XP without that card installed and it has got all the way through - so i guess that card was causing the error. I may try and install the card once I have XP all set up how I want (and create a restore point!) Looks like I have almost solved this on my own - but any help still appreciated!!! Cheers!


since u have the laptop, do u know where to get to the card, i need to check if they have put it in mine or not because it's not working when i switch it on. can u post a picture where it's located?


----------



## Cocksy_boy (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah sure, no probs! On the back there are a number of pannels that can be removed. The wireless card goes in the one which has the 'torx' style screws, not phillips screws. Its located near the power socket, and my brothers has the big 'WiFi' logo on it! Hop that helps!


----------



## faizyunus (Jul 27, 2008)

can you show the picture


----------



## Cocksy_boy (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi faizyunus,

Sorry, my brother ended up getting a new laptop - we didn't manage to get the card working - i think it had died, and was just causing loads of errors as it was half detected, but not working properly.

Cocksy


----------



## faizyunus (Jul 27, 2008)

hi terrister,
can you show the picture of where is the wifi card is located.


----------

